# Worried about dark patches



## sweetstrwbrry (May 26, 2014)

My Chloe, 1.5 years old has recently developed dark patches on her skin. In January, I had taken her to the vet because she developed another bacterial skin infection. Got her on antibiotics and a steroid pill for a few weeks and that resolved. She seems to get a secondary skin infection every year around that time. It ends up a bald spot and becomes crusty. That bald spot is still growing back hair at this time.

Two months later I am noticing these dark patches on her. Our other dog Gracie gets dark patches sometimes too but not this big. What exactly is this? It does not seem to be affecting her at all. I didn't notice it until I gave her a bath today and you can really see it. I did have her hair pretty short that I shaved completely down a month ago Could it be from the sun? Allergies? Something else? She does go outside for pottying and we live in Florida. But not more than 5 minutes at a time.. is that enough to cause this darkening? It is only on her back and sides. Nothing underneath, just pink. I've never had her this short before. Does it eventually go away?


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Our Belle get dark on her belly during the summer but I am not sure that is what this is. Others will have an idea.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh my. I'm not sure, but I think you are describing what we call cow spots. Black pigment on the skin. This is not something to worry about, it is something to celebrate. It indicates good pigment. I have not seen such a large area of black skin before, but if it is only pigment, it is not something to worry about. Yes, it can be due to sun exposure...as their noses will get blacker when they get sun. I did the happy dance the first time I saw a black spot on MiMi. Oh, and some of the top winning show dogs have black pigment along the part line on their backs.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

My first Maltese Molly developed similar markings. 
If you do a search here for "cow spots" you will find some threads. Normal pigmentation for some. 
I hope that is what it is!


----------



## sweetstrwbrry (May 26, 2014)

Wow yes I did a few searches of these "cow spots" and that is exactly what they look like! She is full bred maltese, is that why she has more? Our other dog is probably not 100% but close and she doesn't have this much. 

Do these cow spots fade or are they there to stay? I liked it when she was a little pink pup lol


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes, those are cow spots, natural pigmentation. Not to worry.


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

Yes Oliver had them too. I always thought they were super cute! Every time I washed he'd have more the older he got. I'd moo at him in the tub. I'm sure he thought I was a crazy woman. Lol


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyler only gets them in the summer up here in the north so I'm thinking it might equate to exposure to the sun, as does pigment. I see you live in Florida so makes sense you would see them all year round and maybe biggr because of that. Have been told it's perfectly normal.


----------

